# Warcraft 3 thread



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

Abend

In diesem Thread koennen fragen zu Maps, taktiken zu beliebten battlenet maps, neulingsfragen gepostet werden, oder "Anzeigen" fuer eigene Maps (Ich uebernehme keine haftung fuer die links)
Hoffentlich
1. versucht  keiner das hier als Ot-plauderecke zu missbrauchen
2. haben die mods nichts dagegen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Ich bewerbe meine Map^^. Sie muss getestet werden.
In meiner Map msus man den Boss illidan besiegen. Man braucht dazu 5 Leute.


----------



## Rhokan (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe meine Map^^. Sie muss getestet werden.
> In meiner Map msus man den Boss illidan besiegen. Man braucht dazu 5 Leute.



gief screens + infos (gameplay etc)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Gameplay... Jeder wählt nen Hero der 4 einzigartige Spells jat^^. Und jeder kann sich halt ein Item kaufen. Und man muss Illidan in 5 min besiegen. Map ist net so gut wie dota (lang net so gut) aber is halt meine erste halbwegs gescheite^^.
Also 4 Leute sollten Damage Typen sein und 1 muss Healer sein sonst funzt es net^^.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. September 2009)

Also so gut wie DotA ist ja auch schwer, imho die beste ever^^
Also, zeig endlich her *hoppel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Loggt euch in wc3 ein und kommt channel Wollsocke.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. September 2009)

Könnt mir jemand gute Strategien für Untote und Menschen schreiben?
Vorallem Untote,die spiel ich am meisten.
Also start und dan angriff usw


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Ich kann nur einen tipp geben, bei den untoten solltest du gleich am anfang zikkurats bis zum 90 einheiten-limit baun und sie zu tuermen machen.
dann hast du deine base ziemlich sicher (vorerst) und brauchst den rest des spiels nicht dafuer sorgen.


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread koennen fragen zu Maps, taktiken zu beliebten battlenet maps, neulingsfragen gepostet werden, oder "Anzeigen" fuer eigene Maps (Ich uebernehme keine haftung fuer die links)
> Hoffentlich
> 1. versucht  keiner das hier als plauderecke zu missbrauchen
> 2. haben die mods nichts dagegen


Naja, WC3 Plauderecke halt? 
Und Vanth Tipps für Solo oder Team?


----------



## Vanth1 (6. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja, WC3 Plauderecke halt?
> Und Vanth Tipps für Solo oder Team?


Beides,da ich manchmal Solo spiele und manchmal auch in teams


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Beides,da ich manchmal Solo spiele und manchmal auch in teams


Ich spiel selber nur Orc aber die Standardtaktik ist DK hero als first hero dann spiders hochziehen und auf tier 2 techen. Auf Tier 2 Lich als second hero und obsidian destroyer ziehen. Dann wenn du noch Lust hast necros, banshees und son kram.^^ Weiß nicht ob Tier 3 notwendig ist für ud. Und dann schön am Anfang die Spiders immer schön micron. Ud ist der absolute Hassgegner von mir. Außerdem musste noch ein Zigurrat in der Nähe deiner Goldmine bauen und es zum Icetower upgraden gegen Harras und so. Falls Blademaster, musste so ne scroll im shop kaufen damit du unsichtbare siehst..


----------



## jolk (6. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob Tier 3 notwendig ist für ud. Und dann schön am Anfang die Spiders immer schön micron. Ud ist der absolute Hassgegner von mir. Außerdem musste noch ein Zigurrat in der Nähe deiner Goldmine bauen und es zum Icetower upgraden gegen Harras und so. Falls Blademaster, musste so ne scroll im shop kaufen damit du unsichtbare siehst..



t3 ist schon wichtig, da du es zum einen für obsidian destroyer brauchst und für monstrositäten (beste ud groundunits) 

noch so ein paar tipps:
-diese rute der nekromantie am shop kaufen (sehr gut am anfang)
-opferungsgrube bauen um einen schemen herzustellen (perfekt zum scouten, herauszufinden was der gegner baut, um zu kontern)
- http://classic.battle.net/war3/undead/basics.shtml von jeder rasse einfach mal "basics, combos und defeating X" durchlesen


----------



## Night falls (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Guidequote



Alter Lachs, das muss der beschissenste Guide für Morphling sein, den ich je gelesen habe...

Boots first
Ulti auslassen
Morph zuerst ausskillen
Heart of Tarrasque + Crystalis rushen (wtf?)
etc

Jeder der schon über seine -em Agimania Phase hinweg ist, sollte auf jeden Fall sehen, dass man sich von diesem Guide fernhalten sollte.
Und allen, die an einem richtigen Morphlingguide interessiert sind, empfehle ich die Lektüre von diesem hier:
>klick<


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Lol?
Es gibt mehrere versionen.
Meine hab ich von einer anderen Game-seite, und nutze sie erfolgreich.
Ulti ist erst sehr spaet nuetzlich. 
Und genau das selbe, naehmlich WTF? dachte ich bei deinem Guide, obwohl er sicher auch effektiv ist.

Die artefaktwahl war in meinem Guide uebrigens die selbe, nur das sie halt als letztes kommt und ausserdem crystalis "Weiterverarbeitet" wird.

Der unterschied in meiner ist, das man agi durch morph und str durch arts kriegt.
Sobald hp low ist einfach strk morphen, und du kriegst hp so schnell das gegner nicht nachkommt (machst allerdings keinen schaden mehr-aber du lebst)


----------



## jolk (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Der unterschied in meiner ist, das man agi durch morph und str durch arts kriegt.
> Sobald hp low ist einfach strk morphen, und du kriegst hp so schnell das gegner nicht nachkommt (machst allerdings keinen schaden mehr-aber du lebst)



ich finde aber überhaupt und vorallem im early ist der str adaptive strike sehr nützlich und den bew würde ich nru nutzen wenn man total overfeedet ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die ulti ist auch schon am anfang nützlich da du mit der den platz tauschen kannst, was einem sehr oft das leben retten, eine rune bescheren und einen killen bringen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Hmm, das mit dem ultimate ist wohl je nach spielweise


----------



## jolk (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hmm, das mit dem ultimate ist wohl je nach spielweise



aber es bringt nur vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-->spricht doch wohl nichts dagegen

und die beiden gleichzeitig zu steuern sollte man eigentlich hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. September 2009)

Wir können gerne mit unserer Spielweise gegeneinander antreten - ich kann dir ne 100%ige Voraussage auf das Ergebnis geben. Schreib mich einfach an - wenn du hosten kannst zieh nen privates Game auf! 
-apomsh
Dein Guide ist was für -em lowlevelpubbies...

Das alles ist btw nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Ok dan geb ich halt dazu oben "Einfache spielweise fuer anfaenger" und passt?^^

Und ich bin mir sicher, du bist besser-allein wegen hoeherer erfahrung, (wahrscheinlich) keybindings usw.


achja, kommis bei deinem Link:


> Zieth:
> The skillbuild on this guide is wrong but I'm too lazy to update. Basically skill morph earlier but not over waveform, I wasn't aware that morph gave str/agi.


----------



## jolk (11. September 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage betreffend Wc3-Bnet-Clan:

Wenn man einem Clan angehört und dann normale spiele macht, werden die sieg/niederlage punkte, dann nur unter clan vermerkt oder kann man irgendwo umstellen, sodass sie zu den gesamten Punkten gezählt werden? 
(Möchte vielleicht einem Clan beitreten, bzw. einen gründen und da bei Clan accounts die Punkte immer getrennt sind, hat mich das schon verwundert) (Ich will mit meiner wertung nicht wieder bei 0/0 anfangen sondern meine solo spielpunkte weitermachen und nicht clan solopunkte) Kann mir jemand das Prinzip erklären, wie mit den Punkten hantiert wird, wenn man in einem Clan ist?


----------



## Pfefi (11. September 2009)

Seas Leutz,
spiele seit neuestem auch wc3 mit nem Freund gegeneinander, über Hamachi und so. Wollte fragen ihr mir iwelche Guides linken könnt die a.) einfach zu verstehen sind und b.) effektiv sind. Spiele mit den Menschen, finde Nachtelfen aber cooler.
Also wenn ihr was habt für Nachtelfen oder Menschen einfach linken oder pm bitte =)

Lieb Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (11. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> - http://classic.battle.net/war3/undead/basics.shtml von jeder rasse einfach mal "basics, combos und defeating X" durchlesen



sofern du englisch kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (11. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> sofern du englisch kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach hoppla, bin den fred nur so überflogen xD
jap kann sogar gut englisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles klar, vielen Dank! falls sich mein Freund erkundigt, nichts verraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß beiseite, vielen Dank schönen Tag noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage betreffend Wc3-Bnet-Clan:
> 
> Wenn man einem Clan angehört und dann normale spiele macht, werden die sieg/niederlage punkte, dann nur unter clan vermerkt oder kann man irgendwo umstellen, sodass sie zu den gesamten Punkten gezählt werden?
> (Möchte vielleicht einem Clan beitreten, bzw. einen gründen und da bei Clan accounts die Punkte immer getrennt sind, hat mich das schon verwundert) (Ich will mit meiner wertung nicht wieder bei 0/0 anfangen sondern meine solo spielpunkte weitermachen und nicht clan solopunkte) Kann mir jemand das Prinzip erklären, wie mit den Punkten hantiert wird, wenn man in einem Clan ist?


Deine Solospiele werden dem Clan gewertet sobald du den Status Grunzer oder höher hast.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. September 2009)

ach dieses profil dingens klappt nur wenn man nen clan hat?hab mich gewundert warum ich den ersten rang hab und keine siege oder so vermekrt bekomm


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ach dieses profil dingens klappt nur wenn man nen clan hat?hab mich gewundert warum ich den ersten rang hab und keine siege oder so vermekrt bekomm


Nein, geht auch ohne Clan aber dann kannste nicht logischer Weise auf den Abschnitt 'Clan' klicken und Rang 1 hast du weil du bestimmt eine Niederlage hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (11. September 2009)

Weiß jmd warum mein Editor sich immer aufhängt, wenn ich eine Map machen will?
Hab früher mas wie Capture the Flag etc. gemacht und will das wieder machen, jedoch hab ich oben genanntes problem


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2009)

So ich spiel mal den Volltrottel und frag: Wie kann man eine Map hochladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein, geht auch ohne Clan aber dann kannste nicht logischer Weise auf den Abschnitt 'Clan' klicken und Rang 1 hast du weil du bestimmt eine Niederlage hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im gegenteil spiele in eigene spiele und gewinn bei vielen spielen.Aber wird weder niederlage oder sieg aufgerechnet


----------



## jolk (11. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Deine Solospiele werden dem Clan gewertet sobald du den Status Grunzer oder höher hast.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naho schrieb:


> Weiß jmd warum mein Editor sich immer aufhängt, wenn ich eine Map machen will?
> Hab früher mas wie Capture the Flag etc. gemacht und will das wieder machen, jedoch hab ich oben genanntes problem



vielleicht hat jemand die map "protected" und du brauchst erstmal einen mapdeprotector

edit.: @Reflox: wo hochladen? im internet allgemein, im bnet, bei buffed?


----------



## Shinar (11. September 2009)

Ah super auf den Thread habe ich schon gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man sich die Warcraft Geschichte irgendwo im Internet gratis anhören? Am besten noch auf Englisch. Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> im gegenteil spiele in eigene spiele und gewinn bei vielen spielen.Aber wird weder niederlage oder sieg aufgerechnet


Eigene Spiele zählen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Eigene Spiele zählen nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sondern?schnelle spiel oder wie?^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> sondern?schnelle spiel oder wie?^^


Es zählen natürlich nur Laddergames...


----------



## Vanth1 (11. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Es zählen natürlich nur Laddergames...


was sind ladder games?


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was sind ladder games?


Wie du schon sagtest, schnelle Spiele...


----------



## 2boon4you (11. September 2009)

Falls jemand bisschen DotA spielen will am besten mit skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /w c.o.l.a.r.u.m.


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2009)

/edit 
frage falsch verstanden^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Wenn du deine eigene Map hochladen willst, dass andere se downloaden geh auf epicwar.com oder auf hiverworkshop.com


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

wie wärs wenn jemand nen "Buffed" WC3 BN channel aufmacht? ^^


----------



## 2boon4you (13. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn jemand nen "Buffed" WC3 BN channel aufmacht? ^^


Könnte man machen aber es werden sowieso zu wenig leute sein bzw immer rein gehen :/


----------



## jolk (13. September 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Könnte man machen aber es werden sowieso zu wenig leute sein bzw immer rein gehen :/



och ich würde meinen clan dafür verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mehr als 10 werden wir schon auftreiben können


----------



## Naho (15. September 2009)

Also irgendwie hab ich in letzter Zeit totale Hänger im Spiel, also im Battelnet.
Wie zB ich lade ein Footy in ~ 260 sek und hab danach die übelsten laggs. 
Weiß jmd woran das liegen könnte?
WoW und Internet ansicht geht alles einwandfrei , in WoW hab ich immer ~30-40 fps


----------



## jolk (15. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich in letzter Zeit totale Hänger im Spiel, also im Battelnet.
> Wie zB ich lade ein Footy in ~ 260 sek und hab danach die übelsten laggs.



bei footy und tds habe ich auch immer übelste laggs, aber nur wegen so vielen einheiten und deswegen schaffts mein pc nicht(wow läuft hingegen meist flüssig, solange man hauptstätte meided) also graphik runter oder nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das nicht die ursache war, dann weiß ich nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (15. September 2009)

mein lappi hat:
2x 2ghz 
4gb ram
ne geforce9600 graka 

glaube es liegt net am lappi =/


----------



## jolk (15. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> glaube es liegt net am lappi =/



vllt am host oder an deiner inet verbindung, start footy mit vollen bots im sp und warte bis alle mass units haben, laggt es liegts ma laptop, läuft es total flüssig -->inet oder host


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

wie schwer ist selber maps machen? Ich hab eine tolle idee, und wuerde viel zeit investieren und guides lesen, aber ist das eigentlich ohne irgendwelcher programmierkentnisse schaffbar? 

Die idee ist einfach, die Kampange von wc3 RoC aus der sicht eines SOLDATEN zu machn.


----------



## Tabuno (15. September 2009)

Bei mir laggt nur DotA und Footy und Co  wenn man den Hero pickt etc.(also nur am Anfang) aber das ist ganz normal. Aber wenn mass units in footy unterwegs sind ist es glaub ich sogar normal...^^


----------



## jolk (15. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie schwer ist selber maps machen? Ich hab eine tolle idee, und wuerde viel zeit investieren und guides lesen, aber ist das eigentlich ohne irgendwelcher programmierkentnisse schaffbar?
> 
> Die idee ist einfach, die Kampange von wc3 RoC aus der sicht eines SOLDATEN zu machn.



programmierkenntisse braucht man gar nicht, zeit viel ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guides sind hilfreich (ich habe mir alles selbstbeigebracht, hat aber auch dementsprechend lange gedauert) und schwer finde ich nur, dass man genug ausdauer haben muss, da es nicht immer spaß macht (fähigkeiten schaden lvl 1 , 2 usw einstellen ist ganz schön öde, gibt aber auch tolle sachen, wie detailierte landschaften bauen etc) 

und die idee gab es meines wissens noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hf gl


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn jemand nen "Buffed" WC3 BN channel aufmacht? ^^



Kann doch im Prinzip jeder machen... /join Buffed.de, evtl noch nen Trivia-Bot, die ziehen automatisch Leute an und Sorgen für Gespamme


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Vielen dank, ich glaub ich beginne erst am wochenende, da ich eigentlich ausser den paar Augenblicken bei buffed fast keine zeit habe, schulbeginn undso.

Das mit landschaften baun wird wohl nicht wirklich sein, da ich bereits die kampange maps verwenden werd, und nur halt z.b arthas rennen lasse nach x Sekunden, und dein held muss ihm folgen, beschuetzen usw. Wird wohl sehr lang dauern balanceprobleme zu beheben


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2009)

> Das mit landschaften baun wird wohl nicht wirklich sein, da ich bereits die kampange maps verwende, und nur halt z.b arthas rennen lasse nach x Sekunden, und dein held muss ihm folgen, beschuetzen usw. Wird wohl sehr lang dauern balanceprobleme zu beheben



An die Kampagnen-Maps kommst du nur mit WinMPQ ran


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

mist, dann muss ich sie wohl originalgetreu nachbaun, und dann noch den ganzen schmuck (Unbenutzte gebiete) weglassen^^


----------



## jolk (15. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mist, dann muss ich sie wohl originalgetreu nachbaun, und dann noch den ganzen schmuck (Unbenutzte gebiete) weglassen^^



bedenke aber, dass arthas nur selten soldaten bei sich hat, uther im kampf gegen untote beschützen, nebenbei ab und zu den prinzen arthas treffen und am ende von ihm verraten und umgebracht zu werden wäre doch auch sehr verlockend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Also zumindestens bis zum lvl wo er die schiffe zerhackt ist immer ein fussoldat dabei, und diesen werd ich mir als erstes "Opfer" *grins* nehmen. 
Ich hatte vor ihn nur wegen den lvls (dadurch mehr schaden) und 2 aktiven + 2 passiven faehigkeit auszustatten (Angriff-doppelter schaden, +1 angriff +1 vert, mehr regg und als Ultimate 6 sek weniger schaden oder soetwas in der art, falls ichs finde)

kann mir wer ein tutorial empfehlen?


----------



## jolk (15. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann mir wer ein tutorial empfehlen?



tutorial?

wenn du meinst, womit du bauen willst, einfach wc3 map editor benutzen oO


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2009)

> kann mir wer ein tutorial empfehlen?



warcraft-mapping.de (D)
wc3c.net (E)

btw, ist es sehr leicht die Maps mit dem oben genannten Programm zu bekommen, wenn du dich bei den Pfaden (/campaigns/human/mapxy.w3x _so ähnlich_ könnte einer heißen) nicht all zu blöd anstellst


----------



## Zonalar (16. September 2009)

Einer meiner Favoriten: Wintermaul !

Wer sicher mal hier gewinnen will, sollte sich die "Crystal"-Rasse aussuchen^^Sie ist einfach zu spielen und garantiert Erfolg^^ Für den Start auf jeden Fall den Crystal-Blaster (der, der 50g kostet). und dann ne kleine Mace bauen, bevor man ganz auf diese Blaster umsteigt, bis man etwa 8 hat^^Mit diesen fällt man auch alle Airs ohne Probleme. Wie ihr dann weiterspielen wollt, überlasse ich euc. Bei mir hat sich diese tactic bewährt.
 Sicher gibt es bessere. Darum solltet ihr sie wirklich nur benutzen, wenn ihr ABSOLU KEINE AHNUNG habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse.


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2009)

Da ist Gayas Diener schon besser.
1. Einfach nur 200g-tower ohne ende baun
2. Profit


Rhokan: Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Mist, verzweifle bei der map, da ich die Ausloeser/ Effekt/ Bedienung nicht check.

Ich versuche:
Arthas stirbt = loose

Ausloeser: *Arthas* gleich *dying unit*
Bedienung: - 
Effekt: Player 1 ends Mission with defeat.

es kommt irgendein error (eigentlich 3900)

2. Ich versuche
Orc-kriegshaeuptling = dying unit
Bedienung: Rekrut Thompson &#8800; dying unit
Effekt: Player 1 lefts Mission with Victory

3.
Mission starts
Bedienung: - 
Effekt: Player gets Quest (Blablub, text, bild name usw),Nachricht: Arthas: Folgt mir!


keins von denen geht


----------



## Shadlight (17. September 2009)

Les dir Tutorials durch, denn das ist weit Komplizierter, denn du musst ja auch machen das arthas überhaupt dahin läuft und die unit ihm folgt etc:c


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Hab mehrere tutorials gelesen, aber irgendwie steht da alles, was ich gerade NICHT wissen will.


----------



## jolk (17. September 2009)

keine werbung für eine konkurrenzseite

die müsste dir helfen, denke ich, wenn du schon drauf warst, dann öffne ich mal meinen editor und helfe dir persöhnlich (aber eigentlich zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ich versuchs morgen wieder (Im moment einfach zu muede, hab die ganze landschaft "geschliffen".
Wenns nicht geht dann frag ich nochmal.

Also ich habs doch richtig verstanden:
Event: Das, was passieren muss, damit es losgeht (Einheit stirbt, zeit vergeht usw)
Bedienung: Wass noch dazu stimmen muss, damit event passieren kann.
Actions- was dann passiert


----------



## jolk (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bedienung: Wass noch dazu stimmen muss, damit event passieren kann.



Bedingung: Bedingung die erfüllt werden muss (z.b. Triggering Unit  ist gleich Hero)


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2009)

*hat traenen in den augen* hab zwar 1 zu 1 vom guide kopiert, aber es kommt irgendein error. Ic scheiss auf das ganze, hab eh genug sachen ueber die ich mich aufrege -.-


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, wenn wir einen Warcraft 3 Funmap abend machen/ oder ein Turnier/ beides, bzw wer würde alles mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnten ja diesen freitag oder für nächste woche irgendwann einen termin festlegen


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Am We waer ich fast sicher dabei 
Mo-Do geht bei mir gar nichts, komm erst um 6 nach haus )=


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, wenn wir einen Warcraft 3 Funmap abend machen/ oder ein Turnier/ beides, bzw wer würde alles mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wär dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

Also diesen Freitag ( 2.10) ab 20 uhr im channel "buffed" bei wc3 tft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn jmd einwende hat, bitte vorbringen 
(hoffe es lesen genügend leute diesen thread, damit wir da nicht zu 3 sind^^)


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2009)

bin da ^^ nun erklär mir ma genau wie cih reinkomme.. .war bis jetz immer nur desen such modi via des "Maps" symbol


----------



## Shadlight (29. September 2009)

chat starten /J Buffed


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

ähm eine frage an euch wie erweitert man die Kampagne mit Rexxar (auf TFT enthalten) um die fehlenden 2 oder 3 Kapitel? da steht man muss es downloaden aber ich find nix :/ google hat mir auf den ersten 3 seiten (hab nur die mir wichtig erscheinenden links angeklickt) nichts sinnvolles gebracht und auf der blizz HP suchst du dich tot 
wenn jemand da was wüsste wäre ich sehr verbunden


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2009)

hm, hast die net bekommen als dein WC3 nen update bekommen hatt?


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

ist nicht beim final kampf gegen proudmoore ende? sicher, dass es danach noch mehr gibt?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

kampf gegen proudmoore ich hab nur das erste und ih sagt das kommt mit dem normalen update?


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Ufff, lang her als ich es gedownloaded hab. Versuche mal nachzusehn, die tolle Kampange will ich keinem Vorenthalten^^


----------



## 2boon4you (29. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> Also diesen Freitag ( 2.10) ab 20 uhr im channel "buffed" bei wc3 tft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wird auch DotA gespielt? Dann wäre ich ein paar runden dabei :>


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Wird auch DotA gespielt? Dann wäre ich ein paar runden dabei :>



denke werden, sofern genug leute kommen, vieles verschiedenes spielen, und da dota immoment die beliebteste funmap ist wird man  nicht drumherum kommen die auch zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (dann muss ich mir die ja noch downloaden -.-')


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

UND MAUL x3!!! Maul <<3

Hoffe beim Dota spielen wirds einen Pro gebn, der mich auf meine Fehler aufmerksam macht, und mir sagt was ich besser machen soll

LoD, tut mir leid, hab mich auch 15 min durchgeschlagen, aer nichts gefunden. Wahrscheinlich ist das inhalt eines normalen Patches


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> UND MAUL x3!!! Maul <<3
> 
> Hoffe beim Dota spielen wirds einen Pro gebn, der mich auf meine Fehler aufmerksam macht, und mir sagt was ich besser machen soll



die theorie habe ich noch eigentlich ganz gut parat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und selber gespielt habe ich seit 2-3 monaten nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wintermaul,shoppingmaul,pokemaul usw usw usw das weckt erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hoffe beim Dota spielen wirds einen Pro gebn, der mich auf meine Fehler aufmerksam macht, und mir sagt was ich besser machen soll


Hab zu viel HoN gespielt, kann glaub ich gar nicht mehr DotA spielen. :-(


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> die theorie habe ich noch eigentlich ganz gut parat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hasse Warcraft-Warhammer-usw-maul. 
Maul x3, x10 oder wenns gar ned geht halt x16^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

hä MAul??

wovon redet ihr?


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hä MAul??
> 
> wovon redet ihr?



um es einfach auszudrücken: W-förmige tower defenses


Wintermaul ist aber meine ich die Hauptversion davon oder? bzw die erste?


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2009)

Maul hm ok

ich zock grade fast nur Legion Wars... macht fun ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> um es einfach auszudrücken: W-förmige tower defenses
> 
> 
> Wintermaul ist aber meine ich die Hauptversion davon oder? bzw die erste?


Jo, ich meint emit maul x3 eigentlich Wintermaul x3...die zock ich fast die ganze zeit^^
Original ist einfach perfekt balanced.


----------



## jolk (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Original ist einfach perfekt balanced.



Wintermaul=perfekt balanced ?? oO wenn man die rassen so vergleicht hmm Crystalis und Blopspawn/Rock  oder wie die alle heißen, naja^^ aber da man eh in nem team ist, ist das eigentlich auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Naja, ich zock imjmer earth.
Aber es ist genausogut mit Demon, Tech usw schaffbar.
Ok Crystal ist ein wenig op, ansonsten seh ich keine fehler^^


----------



## Shadlight (30. September 2009)

downloadet euch mal Kindergarten TD, das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2009)

Ich arbeite gerade an der Version 2.0 meiner Map^^.
Ich mach sie einfacher, weil mit dem Battlenet Noob Durchschnitt ist sowas net zu schaffen...


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2009)

ich hab mal vor eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewigkeiten als Giga noch im Free-TV lief ne Starcraft WC3 map gesehen... jemand nen plan wo ich das finde?

ich finds einfach net, und dabei is Google immer gnädig mitt mir xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2009)

Maps gibts auf www.epicwar.com oder hiveworkshop.com


Isses sowas?
http://www.epicwar.com/maps/59367/
oder das? http://www.epicwar.com/maps/77518/


----------



## XXI. (30. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, ich zock imjmer earth.
> Aber es ist genausogut mit Demon, Tech usw schaffbar.
> Ok Crystal ist ein wenig op, ansonsten seh ich keine fehler^^



Ich persöhnlich mag da Geldteilen aber lieber...


----------



## Rhokan (30. September 2009)

Randgruppen TD > all (imo)
aber iwie find ich das mauls nach ner weile einfach zu lang dauern/das selbe sind


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> Also diesen Freitag ( 2.10) ab 20 uhr im channel "buffed" bei wc3 tft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann doch nicht, habe einen Ulduar Raid.. Vielleicht komm ich etwas später falls ihr noch spielt, sorry.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

Werde wohl da sein^^. Vllt ist bis dorthin mein Spiel schon spiel bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bitte keine normalen Games^^. Bin absoluter Overnoob.
Ich hab einige Wc3 WoW Raids^^. (WoW Naxxramas, Molten Core^^)


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Werde wohl da sein^^. Vllt ist bis dorthin mein Spiel schon spiel bereit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Molten Core kenne ich schon, Naxxramas wär ich iwann mal dabei.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten Molten Core Dinger haben leider einen schweren Bug... Nach paar Viehchern werde sau viele Leute gekickt...
Bis morgen such ich mal einige WoW Maps^^.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die meisten Molten Core Dinger haben leider einen schweren Bug... Nach paar Viehchern werde sau viele Leute gekickt...
> Bis morgen such ich mal einige WoW Maps^^.


Ach deswegen sind immer alle Leute geleavt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil die Map hat immer ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht und mich hat es gewundert wieso alle geleavt sind.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Also im Programm sollten hoffentlich stehen: 
Dota ?6.2.3?
Wintermaul xIrgendwas
Beliebiges td
Mindestens eine Normale Map (2v2, 3v3 je nach Spieleranzahl)
Irgendein footmen
Battleships

Und natuerlich viel mehr.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Legion TD? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass noch heute neue Maps erfolgreich auf den Battle-net Markt geschmissen werden^^
Ich find sie recht gut und ist momentan das einzige was ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein solches TD gab es in dieser Form noch nie.
Endlich wieder Innovation in die TD-Branche


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann auf jeden mal hosten^^.
Dota gehört einfach dazu.
Andere Spiele kann man imemrnoch entscheiden, je nach Leuten.
Hoffe mal ihr seid nicht dieser Battle.net Meganoobdurchschnitt...
Die kann ich gar nicht ab. Wollen einfach nix raffen...


----------



## XXI. (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Legion TD? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass noch heute neue Maps erfolgreich auf den Battle-net Markt geschmissen werden^^
> Ich find sie recht gut und ist momentan das einzige was ich spiele
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du http://www.legiontd.com/download.php

Ich finds ganz nett^^


----------



## jolk (1. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bis morgen such ich mal einige WoW Maps^^.



ich hab noch wow-arena und arathibecken und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw hosten kann ich auch

und bei footy würde ich sagen: 4.2 und 5.4, sind einfach die besten versionen


----------



## XXI. (1. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst Footmen Frenzy oder?

Such grad nämlich noch Spiele für ne LAN... Hab bisher Battleships 5.0, Dota Allstars 6,63 und Wintermaul X3


----------



## jolk (1. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Du meinst Footmen Frenzy oder?
> 
> Such grad nämlich noch Spiele für ne LAN... Hab bisher Battleships 5.0, Dota Allstars 6,63 und Wintermaul X3



ja tu ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hmm battleships habe ich noch nie gespielt ... ist das gut?


----------



## XXI. (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds Top^^ vorallem zu 10^^ Spielt hier jemand Human vs Orc?


----------



## Rhokan (1. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich finds Top^^ vorallem zu 10^^ Spielt hier jemand Human vs Orc?



Hab ich mal, is aberschon Jahre her... das war was, mit max level MK oder TC dauern stun und AoE :>

btw, würde morgen auch gern kommen, kann aber freitags nie


----------



## XXI. (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

da ich heute ne LAN hab und schon die oben gelisteten Spiele habe dachte ich ich bräuchte keine Maps mehr...
Da ist mir aber eingefallen, dass wir noch keine HeroDefense Maps hatten... Könntet ihr mir da ein paar gute und balanced Maps sagen? max. 10 Spieler


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> da ich heute ne LAN hab und schon die oben gelisteten Spiele habe dachte ich ich bräuchte keine Maps mehr...
> Da ist mir aber eingefallen, dass wir noch keine HeroDefense Maps hatten... Könntet ihr mir da ein paar gute und balanced Maps sagen? max. 10 Spieler



Ich hätte X Hero Siege (8 Spieler). Aber sonst gibts leider kaum gute Defences.
http://www.epicwar.com/maps/14722/
Bin mir net sicher obs neuste ver is. Hab keine neuere gefunden.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Freu mich schon auf heut abend, wird ein guter abschied von der Buffed Community sein (=
Die Community selber hab ich schon lieb gewonnen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich lade paar WoW Spiele und so.
Wie viele kommen eig?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Du, Ich, jolk, Gui, Tabuno, (kommt spaeter), ?Lod?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

sry ich krieg am Samstag hohen besuch und kann euch leider nicht beehren ich muss zimmer und bad aufräumen und putzen und das rad von meinem bruder muss ich auch reparieren außerdem muss ich dringend mein auto putzen :/ und ins irish pub wollt ich auch noch? kann mir jemand n paar stunden von seinem tag schenken?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

So, Hab WoW Molten Core, Hallen des Steins, Black Temple und Naxxramas. Wobei ich bei Black temple net weiß wies is, muss es mal testen^^.



Ok, vergesst BT. Absoluter Bullshit die Map.


----------



## XXI. (2. Oktober 2009)

Keine anderen HDs außer X Hero Defence?? 

Ich hab zwar eigentlich nich an sowas wie X Hero Defence sondern eher sowas in Richtung:

Ich wähle mit meinen Kumpels Heros in meinem Camp, verschanz mich da und wart bis die Gegnerwellen kommen gemeint... Wurde grad bei DoW 2 neu eingeführt^^


MfG XXi


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

300^^?
XXi, bist du heut abend dabei?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Mhh.
Kenne nur noch Protect the Girl oder sowas...
Leider sind Hero Defences Mangelware, spiele sowas auch gerne...
Ach Gott bin ich blöd.
Wie konnte ich Pimp my Hero vergessen?!
Ver. 1.16 und 1.13 haben nen cheatcode: -jvtm!
Is einfach geil das Game^^.
http://www.hiveworkshop.com/forums/maps-56...3Dlist%26r%3D20


Und hab noch ein Game für heute Abend: The Predator und auch noch Icegliders.


----------



## XXI. (2. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 300^^?
> XXi, bist du heut abend dabei?



Nein leider nicht, da ich wie oben geschrieben heute ne LAN hab. Sonst wäre ich immer dabei.

ich hab noch was in den tiefen meiner Map Ordner gefunden:

http://www.epicwar.com/maps/25765/ Das ganze nennt sich Starship troopers und man kämpft mit Marines gegen Zerg Wellen 

is verdammt lustig^^ Sowas in der Richtung hatte ich gemeint


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf heut abend, wird ein guter abschied von der Buffed Community sein (=
> Die Community selber hab ich schon lieb gewonnen^^


Du gehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich nen WoW Raid habe werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, sry... vielleicht dann etwas später, muss mal schauen. Falls nicht verabschied ich mich schonmal hier von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (2. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leider sind Hero Defences Mangelware, spiele sowas auch gerne...



Ich habe noch Bayus Firestorm TD  (ist eine mischung aus td und herodefence, richtig cool)

Noch für Leute die gerade erst anfangen den Thread zu lesen: heute ab 20.00 im channel buffed ( "/j buffed" in den chat eingeben)


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du gehst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye! Mag euch alle, aber ohne Scratcher, C und Raiden wirds mir zu langweilig, ich wechsle mit ihnen^^
Es gibt einfach zu wenig ernste diskussionspartner, und nichtmal Religionsthemen duerfen angesprochen werden. Sektenwerber! Verbrennt ihn!
Hach, Lod, Benji, Tabuno, Gui und alle anderen: Es war ne tolle Zeit.

Muss jetzt nur noch ne andere Platform fuer meine Geschichte finden^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

So, habe für heute Abend folgende Spiele (Dota und Footy zähl ich net mit):
WoW Molten Core
WoW Naxxramas
WoW Hallen des Steins
Icegliders
The Predator
Boss Fight (recht schwer, brauchen 7 Leute, werden wohl zu wenig haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Für alle wirds wohl nicht reichen, aber man kann sich ja auf ein paar einigen...
Andere Ideen (z.B. Hero Defences) sind sehr willkommen.


----------



## Kronas (2. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, habe für heute Abend folgende Spiele (Dota und Footy zähl ich net mit):
> WoW Molten Core
> WoW Naxxramas
> WoW Hallen des Steins
> ...


boss fight?
meinst du impossible bosses? wenn ja, das kenn ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Nö, heißt boss fight einfach.


----------



## jolk (2. Oktober 2009)

och ich habe auch 692 maps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd sagen wir spielen einfach das, wo die mehrheit lust drauf hat und nicht nach einem plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich vergesse ich das in den nächsten 50 minuten nicht :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab 1GB maps^^.


----------



## Kronas (2. Oktober 2009)

19:43, noch keiner da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Sagt ma eure Wc3 Namen. Meiner is Hodenarzt.


----------



## Kronas (2. Oktober 2009)

meiner mursik


----------



## jolk (2. Oktober 2009)

Otm_Shanks ist mein Bnetaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

happy.camper


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

4 in. Kommt noch wer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2009)

Wurde gerade aus bnet gekickt...


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich willuch mitmachen sagt mir um was das es geht bin noch am wc3 update runterladen o.o

doch net... der sagt mir ich soll das spiel neu installieren -.-


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

Mein Bnetaccount: GoSu]O_o[WiN


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Geiler abend, machen wirs wieder mal in 1-2 wochen?^^
(Ich geh ja nich ganz von buffed, diesen thread und Meine Geschichte werd ich noch besuchen^^


----------



## 2boon4you (2. Oktober 2009)

Sorry das ich nicht gekommen bin,aber RL geht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (3. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Geiler abend, machen wirs wieder mal in 1-2 wochen?^^


immer wieder gerne 

@2boon4you alko und ich sind noch on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Meine Map v.2.0 ist nun fertig!
Wer sie testen will mir einfach sagen!
Hier kann man sie downloaden:
http://www.epicwar.com/maps/112053/


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

sorry war auch net da.. hab mir Aion geholt xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

Mursik, ich bin Hodenarzt.^^ Hatte grad nen Ultralag, hab alt f4 gemacht und kurz vro Schluss noch die Msg gelesen^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3836711/WC3_TF..._und_der_Drache
Geilstes WC3 Video ever!


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt WC3 Spieler bei buffed? Wohoo?


Wer spielen will (Ich spiel alles außer Footy, ich hasse es >_<) mein Name ist MadaraCokeside


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele nur DotA, ingame Nick ist Siq, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. :]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwann müssen mal alle WC3ler WoW Molten Core zusammen spielen!^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

hamma auf damals mit alko jolk und tabuno gmacht, keine bosse down >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hamma auf damals mit alko jolk und tabuno gmacht, keine bosse down >.<



Waren zu wenige. Normal spielt man das mit 3 Healern und 2 Tanks^^.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

scho kla


----------



## Tabuno (14. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hamma auf damals mit alko jolk und tabuno gmacht, keine bosse down >.<


Also ich habe nicht mitgemacht, da war ich glaube ich noch nicht dabei.
Aber hab da schon einige Bosse gelegt, aber das Game muss voll sein und man muss sich absprechen wer was nimmt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, nachdem ihr WC3 gespielt habt, dass der ganze Computer nur noch hängt und nur durch nen Neustart wieder zum laufen gebracht wird? Hab das seit ner Woche...


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht mitgemacht, da war ich glaube ich noch nicht dabei.
> Aber hab da schon einige Bosse gelegt, aber das Game muss voll sein und man muss sich absprechen wer was nimmt.


Achja stimmt. aber wir waren ganz sicher zu 4t... ka


----------



## SeelenGeist (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, nachdem ihr WC3 gespielt habt, dass der ganze Computer nur noch hängt und nur durch nen Neustart wieder zum laufen gebracht wird? Hab das seit ner Woche...


Runterwerfen und neu raufhauen? :-P

Ich hab ständig Probleme mit dem Battlenet, das schmeißt mich nach jedem 2. Spiel raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo mich auch^^ Immer wenns Spiel zu Ende ist - kick

Aber besser als im Spiel^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Jo mich auch^^ Immer wenns Spiel zu Ende ist - kick
> 
> Aber besser als im Spiel^^


Puh, dachte schon das sei was mit meinem Spiel, also neu raufhauen..
Shit wenn man die Codes verlegt hat, dann kann man sowas nicht :-P

Dann ist das ein Problem mit dem Bnet, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Puh, dachte schon das sei was mit meinem Spiel, also neu raufhauen..
> Shit wenn man die Codes verlegt hat, dann kann man sowas nicht :-P
> 
> Dann ist das ein Problem mit dem Bnet, danke dir
> ...



Werde seit Killerpatch 1.24 auch nach jedem 2. Game gekickt. Ist ja net sonderlich schlimm. Aber ich werde WC3 nochmal installen vllt geht dann des mit dem Ultradauerlag weg.


----------



## SeelenGeist (14. Oktober 2009)

Was mich aber mal schnell interessiert, ich hab gerade 2on2 gemacht und hatte 2x Untote als Gegner.
Ich hatte einen Menschen und ich war Orc, der Verbündete wir bzw. ich soll "Harras" machen oder sowas..

Ja, keine Ahnung: Was bittesehr ist das? Gleich irgendeine Tatik von der ich nichts weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Oktober 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal schnell interessiert, ich hab gerade 2on2 gemacht und hatte 2x Untote als Gegner.
> Ich hatte einen Menschen und ich war Orc, der Verbündete wir bzw. ich soll "Harras" machen oder sowas..


Das bedeutet in der Wc3 Sprache stressen. Also mit dem Hero ein Paar Bauer von dem Gegner kicken und so. Einfach seine Base nen bissl harrasen halt.^^
Beispiel: Du kommst mit dem Blademaster und killst ein paar Wisps von den Nachtelfen. Das nennt man z. B. harrasen.


----------



## SeelenGeist (15. Oktober 2009)

Na toll, das hab ich nicht gewusst..

Hab ich aber zum ersten mal gehört :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Ihr müsst euch mal auf den Nordamerikanischen Server einloggen. Da sind fast nur Dota Host Bots XD.
Ich war mal euf dem asiatischen Realm und hab so ein Game gedownloaded. Des war so wie DOtA bloß 20000 mal schlechter XD. Dumme Plakiate!!!^^


----------



## jolk (15. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich war mal euf dem asiatischen Realm und hab so ein Game gedownloaded. Des war so wie DOtA bloß 20000 mal schlechter XD. Dumme Plakiate!!!^^


bevor es dota gab, bzw bevor es richtig bekannt wurde, gab es dutzend andere spiele dieser art (dota ist nicht das erste dieser art gewesen) aber dafür das beliebteste...

naja AEON ftw (zwar tausendmal unbalancter als dota, aber eigentlich recht ulkig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

Wer jetzt Bock hat auf was zu spielen bitte in Channel Buffed kommen!


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer jetzt Bock hat auf was zu spielen bitte in Channel Buffed kommen!


wär nett wenn auch jemand drin wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wär nett wenn auch jemand drin wär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss grad meine 1gb spiele wegmachen^^. Sont lagg ich mich zu tode^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Hat jmd Bock heute Abend so halb 11 oder wann auch immer WoW Molten Core zu spielen?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

bock haben schon, aber um die uhrzeit bin ich immer schon total kaputt und brauche schlaf >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Von mir aus kanns auch um 8 sein wenns sein muss^^.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

um 8 waer ich sicher dabei^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden auf jeden Fall Full House benötigen. Natürlich werden wir es net nur mit Bufflern vollkriegen^^.
Man braucht 3 Healer und 2 Tanks. Sags nur mal im voraus. Die wo hier mitmachen, sollen dann bei der Einteilung helfen, kein Bock mich allein mit dem Battle.Net Druchschnitts Noob alleine rumzuschlagen^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Kommt noch jmd? Wenn ja bitte hier rein schreiben mit Nick.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Also um 5 nach 8 werde ich das Game starten, auch wenn nur 1 da ist^^.
Also habt ihr noch ne Stunde, um zu kommen^^.


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

komme vielleicht au noch


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

bin gleich drinn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde ganz kurz nach 8 drinne sein!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Ok, hier gehts weiter.
Wann, wie lange und was spielen wir dann?


----------



## jolk (6. Februar 2010)

dann wenn die meisten können, und müssens nur besser organisieren als beim letzten mal (mit mehr leuten etc.) 

spiele können wa spontan abstimmen oder reihum oder so


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> sowas wie aufm letzten, nur besser organisiert (mit mehr leuten etc.)
> 
> spiele können wa spontan abstimmen oder reihum oder so



Meine Vorschläge:
Verstecken (is sau lustig)
Vampirsim (sau geil wenn man unter sich ist, da man den Vamp evtl. feeden oder der Vamp den Humans Zeit lassen kann)
WoW Map (einfach nur cool, wenn man genug Leute hat)
DotA (wenn man einen fragt, den man kennt muhaha!)
Footmen (Teams gegeneinander is am coolsten)
Uther Party/ Montagsmaler (einfach nur Parteyspiel)
Mansion Murderer (einfach nur spooky und echt lustig XD)
Das wären meine Vorschläge.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

ich bin fuer alle genannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss nur Wc wieder installieren, hatte zu wenig Speicher und musste es loeschen.

Samstag der 13 oder Sonntag 14.     wuerden mir am meisten Taugen


----------



## jolk (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meine Vorschläge:
> Verstecken (is sau lustig) kenn ich nicht, aber glaub dir mal
> Vampirsim (sau geil wenn man unter sich ist, da man den Vamp evtl. feeden oder der Vamp den Humans Zeit lassen kann) insgesamt alle "Tags" sind geil, also auch so kodo tag und so
> WoW Map (einfach nur cool, wenn man genug Leute hat) wow arena ist meist recht cool und halt die ganzen pve teile
> ...



und können ja noch eine normal game runde machen oder was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (6. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Samstag der 13 oder Sonntag 14. wuerden mir am meisten Taugen



wohnst nicht in nrw oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 karnevalswochenende... 


edit.: argh doublepost -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> und können ja noch eine normal game runde machen oder was auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mansion Murderer geht so: Einer ist der Mörder.
Die anderen sind nur kleine Menschen, die in nem Haus rumrennen.
Die Kamera is komplett verschoben und es kommen immer geile Geräusche. Die Menschen müssen lange genug überleben oder den Schlüssel finden und aus der Mansion entkommen.


----------



## jolk (6. Februar 2010)

oder hätt wer lust jetzt ne runde zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> oder hätt wer lust jetzt ne runde zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immoment nicht. Wenn dann nur heute abend. Vllt sind dann paar mehr da zum zocken.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> wohnst nicht in nrw oder?



Neee bin Oesterreicher^^


----------



## Shinar (6. Februar 2010)

Da der letzte Thread geschlossen wurde, schreibe ich hier weiter.

Nochmals danke für eure Antworten, habe mir jetzt Warcraft 3 (inkl. Addon) gekauft. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, legal auf dem 1900*1200 Format zu spielen?


----------



## The Paladin (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe echt Bock Warcraft 3 zu zocken. Aber ich habe es nicht installiert und finde die WC3 CD nimmer. Ich habe die Keys (WC3 + TFT) und die CD von TFT. Gibt es ne möglichkeit sich eine Legale version davon im Internet zu holen, den Key hab ich ja und TFT installier ich dann.


Edit: Ich habe bei Google was gefunden wo gesagt wird das man es nirgendwo legal downloaden kann und man CD und Key braucht. Naja, hol ich mir eben ein neues im Libro.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topicId=14697305513&sid=3004
Ja, die sagen es gibt es.
Hoffe wir haben noch einen Mitspieler.
Viel Glück!


----------



## The Paladin (6. Februar 2010)

Ui, da habe ich mich aber geirrt, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, wie kann ich das machen? Muss ich mich da anmelden?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ui, da habe ich mich aber geirrt, danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kp, hab nur das gefunden^^.


----------



## The Paladin (6. Februar 2010)

Dann lass ich es sein und suche weiter nach dem Game obwohl ich die befürchtung habe das es im Müll gelandet ist nachdem ich übe 70 % meiner alten Games weggeschmissen habe. Ich kann mich erinnern das ich das spiel noch hatte als ich den Müll nach draußen gebracht habe.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dann lass ich es sein und suche weiter nach dem Game obwohl ich die befürchtung habe das es im Müll gelandet ist nachdem ich übe 70 % meiner alten Games weggeschmissen habe. Ich kann mich erinnern das ich das spiel noch hatte als ich den Müll nach draußen gebracht habe.



Wird sicher ne Möglichkeit geben, es so zu bekommen.
Ich mein, man kann es seit ner geraumen Zeite ohne CD, nur mit Key spielen.


----------



## The Paladin (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auf Digitaler Download geklickt und nun soll ich E-Mail und Passwort einfügen. Ich will aber nicht das dann steht: Bestellung aufgenommen Rechnung wird per Brief geschickt. Habt ihr erfahrung damit was nach dem Anmelden kommt wenn man zur Kassa klickt?

Edit: Auch das hat sich gegeben, nach längeren suchen habe ich eine Supportseite gefunden wo erklärt wird wie man das macht.


----------



## The Paladin (6. Februar 2010)

In 2 Stunden ist das Game installiert (Falls mein Internet sich nicht von selbst abschaltet, passiert 2 - 3 mal pro tag)


----------



## The Paladin (6. Februar 2010)

Die Games sind INstalliert. Nur wenn ich auf Registrieren Drücke steht das ich die Seite Kaputtgemacht habe ^^

JETZT HEIßT ES ZOCKEN ^^


----------



## Shinar (7. Februar 2010)

Das könnte euch interessieren: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694851/Warcraft-3-Die-besten-Mods-fuer-den-Strategie-Dauerbrenner-Update/PC/Special/


----------



## derchidori (7. Februar 2010)

Wisst ihr ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, Warcraft 3 Custom Games nach Name zu filtern? Es dauert immer ewig bis ich meine Mauls gefunden habe :-( ...


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2010)

derchidori schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, Warcraft 3 Custom Games nach Name zu filtern? Es dauert immer ewig bis ich meine Mauls gefunden habe :-( ...



wenn du andere games suchen willst afaik nein, aber wenn du selber welche hosten willst und da keine findest, dann sortier sie einfach in deinem warcraft ordner in unterordner...


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2010)

Kann man sich den Client nicht auf einfach über den Battle.net Account runterladen?


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir den Warcraft 3 Installer jetzt über den Battle.net Client runtergeladen, aber kann das Spiel nicht installieren, da das Setup immer abstürzt. Liegt das an Windows 7 und was kann ich tun?


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2010)

Hintergrund Programme schließen
Als Admin starten
und vllt mal neuinstallieren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Ich grab ihn mal wieder aus, den Thread.

Hatte die Idee für ein paar Fußballspiele in Warcraft 3. Ich könnte eins hosten.

Vllt. kriegen wir ein paar Leute hier zusammen. Wer interessiert ist an ein bisschen Fußball der meldet sich.

Zeit und so kann immernoch geklärt werden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://epicwar.com/maps/127671/


Die map denke ich mal wird gut sein.


----------



## Dominau (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm..
müsste Wc3 dann mal wieder installieren.
schon ne weile nicht mehr gespielt.
und fußball in wc3 auch noch nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2010)

Ich finde meine CD nicht merh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab so lust wiedermal das zu spielen...


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre dabei. Lange nicht mehr WC 3 + eine Fußball Map gespielt. Die Maps waren ja immer so schwer voll zu kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich finde meine CD nicht merh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann man doch runterladen auf Battlenet wenn du das Spiel schon hinzugefügt hast oder?


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Juli 2010)

Dann will ich mich mal kurz vorstellen...

Ich bin glaube ich so ziemlich einer der ältesten WC3 Hasen...WC3 seit 2003, damals Bnet über einen Freund. Seit 2005 selbstständig online.

Ich habe den Aufschwung und meiner Meinung nach Untergang von Bships erlebt, habe Trollkopp (ehemaliger größter Bshipsmacher) getroffen und ihm gedient (war u.a. in sienem Clan + Betatester), habe einen Sheeptag Clan gegründet, bevor Behh existierte und habe 4 JAHRE lang DotA gespielt und stehe auch jetzt noch in den Top 300 der Dota-League (ehemals 150). Sämtliche TDs wurden mal angespielt und schon fast perfektioniert, ich hatte 4000 verschiedene Karten im Downloadordner...

Zur Zeit spiele ich, solange ich auf Familienheimfahrten bin und deshalb auf WoW verzichte, nur noch Footy + Btanks. Trotzdem bin ich immer noch ab und zu aktiver Publicspieler und muss immer wieder feststellen, das ich schon alleine durch mein Wissen Spiele gewinnen kann (ja...ich bin nicht mehr so ein guter Hooker wie HaXXor damals, das Timing passt einfach nicht mehr optimal^^), indem ich halt weiß, was jeder kann und was ich bauen muss, damit meine Spieltechniken funktionieren. So bin ich weiterhin ein Fan von Perseverance obwohl all zu viele bereits Bottles nutzen.

Meine Stärke liegt und lag damals schon bei Sunstrikekills, Rockets vom Goblin oder halt die üblichen Arrows + Hooks, durch die ich so manche Diskussion mit Spielern und sogar Admins wegen Hackvermutungen angestrengt habe^^

Nochmal kurz zu den hier mal angesprochenen Problemen mit Delay + Ladder Games

1. Ladder Games sind Spiele, die aktiv eure Statistik verändern. Das hat nichts mit schnelle Spiele oder ähnlichem zu tun. Sie werden einfach gewertet. Schnell sind die Spiele nur deshalb, da man zumeist auf schwächere Leute trifft, die gegen eine gute Rushtaktik nichts machen können

2. Der Bnet Delay lag und liegt immer noch bei ca 1 Sekunde. Durch gewisse Programme (heute zumeist durch Bots) werden Spieler außerhalb von Bnet ausgetragen. Hierzu verwendet man die Lanfunktion und verbindet sich ähnlich wie Hamachi schließlich darüber. Das Bnet ist nur noch der Ort, die Spiele zu vernetzen, aber im Spiel sieht man dann z.B. das die Spieler offline (eben im Lansystem) sind. Wenn also dauerhaft ein Delay besteht, so liegt das zumeist daran, das die Spiele eben nicht über z.B. Listchecker ausgetragen werden, sondern über Bnet.

Für Fragen zwecks Taktik, wirklich mal lustigen Funmaps oder ähnlichem zur Verfügung, einfach hier reinschreiben^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde echt gerne Fußball spielen...

Also wenns vllt. kurzfristig was wird, würde ich so 17 oder 18 Uhr vorschlagen...wenn wir 4 bis 6 zusammenkriegen und vllt. noch ein paar andere reinlassen würde ich gerne Fußball spielen (Peons vs. Peasants, halt mit Steuerung x,c,v ist aber im Game noch leicht und genauer beschrieben).


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das kann man doch runterladen auf Battlenet wenn du das Spiel schon hinzugefügt hast oder?



Ich vollpfosten habs nicht hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (4. Juli 2010)

Wegen dem Thread hier lad ich's grad wieder vom Bnet runter. :>


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

Spielt jemand Mad Balls ?


----------



## TheGui (4. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Spielt jemand Mad Balls ?



nö, aber legion tower defence


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> nö, aber legion tower defence



die map is hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

